# Tyres, why?



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As the speed limits are being rigidly enforced in western Europe now and we are all going to abide by them...  
Why do we have to buy the higher speed tyres at greater expense?

I am at an age where adhering to the speed limits is pretty normal be it 60 or 70 mph.
So why am I expected to pay 50% more for the so called 'correct' tyre for my car thats capable of 130 mph?

Ok, I realise someone is now going to mention the very odd possibility I might venture onto a German Autobarhn. Well I won't.

Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I suppose all though "you" adhere to the speed limit others might not and get their foot down to get the car to go well over the speed limit and do :roll: ..

The tyres must then conform for the worst possible scenario of folk getting their foot down, so the telemetry of the car will be designed around the tyres the car manufacturer specifies..

And even though what you say is sensible, you are a victim of having a fast car or heavy motorhome or ????..
ray


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

raynipper said:


> As the speed limits are being rigidly enforced in western Europe now and we are all going to abide by them...
> Why do we have to buy the higher speed tyres at greater expense?


Who says you have to buy them? It's surely up to you what speed rating you decide to opt for.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And why do manufacturers continue to make cars that are capable of exceeding the maximum speed limits by a wide margin.

Oh and motorbikes too.

Dave p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

peribro said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > As the speed limits are being rigidly enforced in western Europe now and we are all going to abide by them...
> ...


I think (only think) insurance companies will expect tyres to the original spec to be fitted in the event of a claim.

Ray.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I know what you mean, and maybe cornering weight variation and "other" things come into play too, but I could, and people do, put very off road biased tyres on my chassis only speed rated to 30mph, which must be OK if you don't exceed that speed? Yet low speed rated cross plies on a Landy for instance I've heard of being an MOT failure because they weren't rated to a 70mph minimum.

The same chassis with the same tyres I have (speed rated to 55mph) is supplied by the manufacturer in the USA but supplied and geared to do 75mph. There is a letter from Michelin saying this is OK in this scenario, but may end up with an interesting conversation with a police officer when the tyre clearly says 55mph on the side!

Smoke and mirrors I reckon! Difficulties with the insurance may result from an "unapproved" tyre spec, but otherwise??????

Jason


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

What if somebody nicked your car and then had an accident because the tyres were not up to the job.

Just a thought.

Martin


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

VanFlair said:


> What if somebody nicked your car and then had an accident because the tyres were not up to the job.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Martin


I would give him a good kicking as well ................. seemples.

I have just put a new set of 'winter' tyres on my Golf. The old tyres were down to the limit and I could feel they did not have the grip necessary.

I bought the new set cos they were available and apart from some noise at very low speeds feel good.
But I do wonder about their legality for general use?

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Because*

Because you might get attacked robbed and want to chase the thieves in your car.

Or there may be an Emergency where you might wish to excede the speed of the tyres rating.

If the car is capable of such speed, it has to conform to such.

Trev.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Because*



teemyob said:


> Because you might get attacked robbed and want to chase the thieves in your car.
> 
> Or there may be an Emergency where you might wish to excede the speed of the tyres rating.
> 
> ...


Cor Trev,
They are good reasons to speed.!!! Have you used them before and more importantly have you got away with it???

The new winter tyres have an '88T' rating or up to 118 mph. I think I am safe.... :?

Ray.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Construction and Use Regulations.

They are part of the homologated specification of the vehicle and your insurer and probably the Police will expect you to maintain the vehicle to that specification.

Tyres of a higher speed rating that are the correct size and load index are rarely much dearer these days.

As for winter tyres in the summer, why should they be any more unlawful than summer tyres in the winter?

What's a "Summer" anyway? :roll:


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

I think its because thieves may steel your car, get chased by the bobbies at speeds over 100mph and then crash. The thieves may then make a claim against you for not having the correct speed rating tyres on your car as this caused the crash. You would then have to sell up to fund their lifestyle because YOU were irresponsible.
Put the correct tyres on, give the thieving sods a chance :?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

fdhadi said:


> I think its because thieves may steel your car, get chased by the bobbies at speeds over 100mph and then crash. The thieves may then make a claim against you for not having the correct speed rating tyres on your car as this caused the crash. You would then have to sell up to fund their lifestyle because YOU were irresponsible.
> Put the correct tyres on, give the thieving sods a chance :?


Ha ha, many a true word spoken in jest...!!!
Ironic isn't it that we actually do think like this due to some absurd legal anomalies.

The way this years weather is going I am glad we have winter tyres on both car and motorhome... 

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> As the speed limits are being rigidly enforced in western Europe now and we are all going to abide by them...
> Why do we have to buy the higher speed tyres at greater expense?
> 
> I am at an age where adhering to the speed limits is pretty normal be it 60 or 70 mph.
> ...


Ray(nipper - so many Rays on MHF)

Have you actually read that there is a requirement, if so is it a French one?

If there is I was unaware of it so may have just bought the wrong tyres.

If there is no such law I think it might be a reasonable defence if challenged by a police officer, or if a claim were refused, that they could not demonstrate my MH exceeding 113mph! :wink:

Geoff


----------

